# Clothespin Aprons



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

In case you missed my aprons in the Barter Board, the apron on left with two pockets is made for clothespins and they hold ALOT. $20 plus shipping and a variety of fabrics to choose from. The smaller is a clothes pin bag that you hang over your neck - great from small loads $12.00 and the one on right is a garden harvest apron, vinyl lined for easy cleaning $22.00. All have pockets for cell. If interested PM me your address for shipping cost. These really make our chores easier and are great gifts


----------

